# towing in tow mode



## gas20 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a 06 silverado 1500 4.8 liter engine 3:23 rear gear. I bought a 2009 V-Lite by Forest River. dry weight 4900 lbs, loaded around 5500 lbs. I was or have pulled it in the tow mode. A friend who has been pulling a camper for about 25 years says that the truck will pull better if I put the gear shift in number 3 while in the tow mode. I admit the truck does not seem to work as hard and will not downshift as much as when it is in the overdrive mode and in tow mode. I checked the motor RPM's and they were basically the same in either mode. I do have a tranny cooler on the truck, and it is rated for 6000 lbs. . I have been getting about 10 MPG while towing. I am kicking around the ideal of getting something bigger motor wise, but I don't want to hurt the transmission either if I stay with what I got. I was wondering if anyone out there tows with the 4.8 liter.:shrug: please help.....


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a 5.4 Suburban, and even though it says you can tow in Overdrive _unless you are in hilly conditions or notice that the gears are shifting often_, I still put it in 3. I read somewhere that it is better for your transmission to do this.


----------



## gas20 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you happiestcamper. I have been asking around for an answer but no one is sure. Thanks again.


----------



## craneop53 (Apr 13, 2009)

*over drive towing*

I pull my camper with a ford supercrew 5.4. I have always pulled the camper in 3rd. Someone told me years ago that if the trans kicks in and out all the time
that a sign that you need to drop it out of overdrive. If it keeps kicking back and forth it well heat your trans oil up to over normal operating levels and you know what happens if your oil breaks down. It will cost you money out of your pocket. So be on the safe side and keep it out of over drive.


----------

